# 5-htp



## PlayCrackTheSky (Dec 14, 2010)

Sorry for posting this again,but I think I posted this in the wrong forum so here I go again... Does 5-htp make anyone elses DP worse here? I started taking 50mg at night, last night was my 3rd time taking it and today I had anxiety all day and then went out and got a huge DP hit, that "I'm so not here right now, this is just a dream, I'm gonna wake up any minute" I started taking this stuff to kill my depression and anxiety! I need to take something, I can't be depressed anymore, I just can't. Anyone experience this with 5htp? If so, how long does it take to get out of the system? The last time I took it was last night and I'm still buggin out. Or do I just need to stick this out (continue taking the 5-htp) and it will get better and the anxiety will settle down? Oh, the 5-htp seems to be helping with the depression too,it's just giving me more panic and that disconnected feeling to the 10th power.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

I tried 5-htp and it had some effect on my dp/dr but I also felt more depressed for some reason. There are companies that mix magnesium and valerian root with the 5-htp which might help with the anxiety.


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

I had neurotransmitter testing done and I have low serotonin which can be treated with 5-HTP. Since I've tried this in the past and it made me anxious the recommendation from the group who did my testing wants me to try L-typtophan instead. They say it should work better than the 5-HTP, so I ordered the product they suggested--Nuvoxil. I'm always careful to not take to much of anything, since "OD'ing" on any supplements makes me anxious.


----------

